# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Η δομή του GBC : Περιήγηση  , Συμμετοχή , Τεχνικά ζητήματα >  Τίτλος θέματος!

## mitsman

Πως λενε η μιση αρχοντια ειναι η καθαριοτητα???? εεεε, ετσι για εμας εδω που ψαχνουμε πληροφοριες το μισο θεμα ειναι ο *τιτλος*!!!!

Ο τιτλος πρεπει να εχει ενα *συντομο ξεκαθαρο μηνυμα*!  *Πρεπει να είναι περιγραφικος, χωρις ομως να ειναι φλυαρος*. Διαβαζοντας καποιος τον τιτλο να ξερει τι θα διαβασει σε αυτο το θεμα. Εξαλλου ειναι και στους κανονες που ολοι μας εχουμε συμφωνησει  


> θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται στον τίτλο οι γενικολογίες, ή οι κοινότυπες  προτάσεις (π.χ. «Ζητάω βοήθεια»), και να είναι όσο πιο κατατοπιστικοί  γίνεται σε σχέση με το περιεχόμενο της συζήτησης που αντιπροσωπεύουν.


Ετσι νεα μελη θα μπορουν να βρουν πιο ευκολα θεματα που τους ενδιαφερουν!!!

Επισης ο τιτλος πρεπει να ειναι σωστα ορθογραφικα οσο γινεται γραμμενος!! και ΟΧΙ με κεφαλαια!!! δεν αποτελει εξαιρεση ο τιτλος.



> Μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Με βάση την παγκόσμια διαδικτυακή  γλώσσα οι κεφαλαίοι χαρακτήρες υποδηλώνουν ένταση στη φωνή η οποία  μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις.


 οι παραθεσεις αυτες ειναι απο τους κανονες του φορουμ μας!!!!

Forum Rules


Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## zack27

Σωστος!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

εξηγει για να μην παρεξηγει ο διαχειριστης

----------


## mitsman

> εξηγει για να μην παρεξηγει ο διαχειριστης


Προσπαθουμε να κανουμε την  ζωη *ολων* μας πιο ευκολη!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

ωχ,τελικα παρεξηγηθηκα εγω...  :sad:  ....

----------


## mitsman

*ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ??*
Οριστε ενα ασχημο παραδειγμα τιτλου!!!!!!

τι θα δειτε?????? φανταζεστε????? μπα!!!! και με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ!


παραδειγμα προς αποφυγειν!

Φιλικα παντα moutro!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Έχει απόλυτο δίκιο ο Δημήτρης παιδιά. Το πρώτο πράγμα που χρήζει συντονιστικής παρέμβασης και από εμένα (ως συντονιστής) σε αντιστοιχό φόρουμ πτηνών, ειναι αυτό που αναφερει ο Δημητρης.
Σαφή και καταλυτική επικεφαλίδα, που να καθιστά σαφές και το κείμενο που ακολουθεί.

----------


## mitsman

> *ΠΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΦΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ??*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Οριστε ενα ασχημο παραδειγμα τιτλου!!!!!!
> 
> τι θα δειτε?????? φανταζεστε????? μπα!!!! και με ΚΕΦΑΛΑΙΑ!
> 
> ...


Και εγινε πλεον 
*Χειροποίητα παιχνίδια για το Μούτρο (κοκατίλ).*

----------


## paulos

> Πως λενε η μιση αρχοντια ειναι η καθαριοτητα???? εεεε, ετσι για εμας εδω που ψαχνουμε πληροφοριες το μισο θεμα ειναι ο *τιτλος*!!!!
> 
> Ο τιτλος πρεπει να εχει ενα *συντομο ξεκαθαρο μηνυμα*!  *Πρεπει να είναι περιγραφικος, χωρις ομως να ειναι φλυαρος*. Διαβαζοντας καποιος τον τιτλο να ξερει τι θα διαβασει σε αυτο το θεμα. Εξαλλου ειναι και στους κανονες που ολοι μας εχουμε συμφωνησει  
> Ετσι νεα μελη θα μπορουν να βρουν πιο ευκολα θεματα που τους ενδιαφερουν!!! 
> Επισης ο τιτλος πρεπει να ειναι σωστα ορθογραφικα οσο γινεται γραμμενος!! και ΟΧΙ με κεφαλαια!!! δεν αποτελει εξαιρεση ο τιτλος.
>  οι παραθεσεις αυτες ειναι απο τους κανονες του φορουμ μας!!!!
> Forum Rules
> 
> Ευχαριστω!!!


τη θελει να πει ο ποιητης??????????????χαχαχα

----------


## mitsman

Να προσεχεις τους τιτλους σου γιατι με το που βλεπω θεμα σου τρεχω να φτιαξω τιτλο!!!! χα χα χα χα χα χ χα χα χα χα χα χα

----------


## mitsman

Για να κάνουμε μια υπενθύμιση!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> Πως λενε η μιση αρχοντια ειναι η καθαριοτητα???? εεεε, ετσι για εμας εδω που ψαχνουμε πληροφοριες το μισο θεμα ειναι ο *τιτλος*!!!!
> 
> Ο τιτλος πρεπει να εχει ενα *συντομο ξεκαθαρο μηνυμα*! *Πρεπει να είναι περιγραφικος, χωρις ομως να ειναι φλυαρος*. Διαβαζοντας καποιος τον τιτλο να ξερει τι θα διαβασει σε αυτο το θεμα. Εξαλλου ειναι και στους κανονες που ολοι μας εχουμε συμφωνησει 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται στον τίτλο οι γενικολογίες, ή οι κοινότυπες προτάσεις (π.χ. «Ζητάω βοήθεια»), και να είναι όσο πιο κατατοπιστικοί γίνεται σε σχέση με το περιεχόμενο της συζήτησης που αντιπροσωπεύουν.
> 			
> ...




ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑΑΑΑΑ..... λιγο καλυτερους τιτλους παιδια! Σας παρακαλω!

----------


## PAIANAS

Μην περιμένετε ΠΟΤΕ ...μα ΠΟΤΕ ειδικά τα νέα μέλη , να έχουν διαβάσει όλους τους κανόνες του φόρουμ και να σκεφτούν ότι το θέμα τους μπορεί στο μέλλον να βοηθήσει η να φανεί ανταπόκριση σε κάποιον άλλον..
Έτσι θάπρεπε αλλά δεν..
Επειδή ούτε που θυμάμαι σε πόσα νήματα είχα αλλάξει τίτλο, πόσα είχα χωρίσει, πόσα είχα μεταφέρει στη σωστή ενότητα και πόσα pm's είχα στείλει αν τα σημείωνα θα έφτιαχναν τόμο...
Δυστυχώς ο σντονιστής-διαχειριστής θα πρέπει να μάθει να ζει μ'αυτό...
Δημήτρη ανέθεσε τη "λάντζα" στους νέους της ομάδας...αυτοί μέχρι να παραπονεθούν, θα περάσει καιρός...

----------


## ninos

ποίος είναι "νέος" ; Εγώ σαν πιο μικρό τον Δημήτρη ξέρω πάντως  ::  χαχαχα

----------


## PAIANAS

Τα φόρουμς Στέλιο είναι -όπως ξέρεις - ζωντανοί οργανισμοί ..Όταν κάποιοι οικειοθελώς(λόγω φόρτου εργασίας, λόγω ψυχολογικής κούρασης, λόγω ''ασυμφωνίας'' χαρακτήρων, λόγω ...) αποσύρονται, κάποιοι άλλοι που είναι ''νέο αίμα'' παίρνουν τη θέση τους .
Αυτοί με περισσότερη όρεξη και κέφι θα πρέπει να κάνουν και την ''άχαρη'' δουλειά ..
Σίγουρα καλή η υπενθύμιση ώστε να μειωθεί το φαινόμενο, αλλά εμένα πιο πολύ κι απ'αυτό με ενοχλεί όταν κάποιοι μπαίνουν, γράφονται για να λύσουν ένα πρόβλημα η για να λύσουν κάποια απορία και μετά εξαφανίζονται δίχως ούτε ένα ευχαριστώ..

----------


## mitsman

Νικο σιγουρα ξερεις καλα την δουλεια του συντονιστη ενος φορουμ....
Η διαφορα εδω ειναι οτι δεν ειμαστε απλα φορουμ και δεν ειμαστε απλα συντονιστες.... ειμαστε παρεα!!!! \
Δεν υπαρχει νεος και παλιος....  ο καθενας οσο μπορει προσφερει... ο καθενας με τον τροπο του!!!! οσο μπορει οποτε μπορει!!!!

Μακαρι να λυνουμε αποριες και προβληματα ωστε τα πουλακια του εκαστοτε μελους να εχουν ενα καλυτερο μελλον και τα ευχαριστω περισσευουν.... οικειοθελώς το κανουμε... δεν περιμενουμε κατι... ουτε ευαριστω ουτε τιποτα!!!!!


Η υπενθυμιση γινεται γιατι βλεπω πολλα νεα παιδια πολυ πολυ ενεργα και ηθελα να μας βοηθησουν και εκεινα οσο μπορουν και αν μπορουν!!!!!

Φιλικα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πως λενε η μιση αρχοντια ειναι η καθαριοτητα???? εεεε, ετσι για εμας εδω που ψαχνουμε πληροφοριες το μισο θεμα ειναι ο *τιτλος*!!!!

Ο τιτλος πρεπει να εχει ενα *συντομο ξεκαθαρο μηνυμα*! *Πρεπει να είναι περιγραφικος, χωρις ομως να ειναι φλυαρος*. Διαβαζοντας καποιος τον τιτλο να ξερει τι θα διαβασει σε αυτο το θεμα. Εξαλλου ειναι και στους κανονες που ολοι μας εχουμε συμφωνησει 


> θα πρέπει να αποφεύγονται στον τίτλο οι γενικολογίες, ή οι κοινότυπες προτάσεις (π.χ. «Ζητάω βοήθεια»), και να είναι όσο πιο κατατοπιστικοί γίνεται σε σχέση με το περιεχόμενο της συζήτησης που αντιπροσωπεύουν.


Ετσι νεα μελη θα μπορουν να βρουν πιο ευκολα θεματα που τους ενδιαφερουν!!!

Επισης ο τιτλος πρεπει να ειναι σωστα ορθογραφικα οσο γινεται γραμμενος!! και ΟΧΙ με κεφαλαια!!! δεν αποτελει εξαιρεση ο τιτλος.



> Μην γράφετε με κεφαλαία γράμματα. Με βάση την παγκόσμια διαδικτυακή γλώσσα οι κεφαλαίοι χαρακτήρες υποδηλώνουν ένταση στη φωνή η οποία μπορεί να προκαλέσει παρεξηγήσεις.


 οι παραθεσεις αυτες ειναι απο τους κανονες του φορουμ μας!!!!

Forum Rules


Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Να υπενθυμίσουμε στα μέλη μας πως ένας τίτλος που να είναι σχετικός με το θέμα που ακολουθεί, είναι πολύ σημαντικός και βοηθά τα υπόλοιπα μέλη να κατανοήσουν τι θα διαβάσουν και να το αναζητήσουν ξανά αν το χρειαστούν στο μέλλον!

----------

